
Ask HN: You're in private mode, to continue reading ” why so many links here? - x__x
I noticed there are a lot of popular links on this site that go to websites that use this practice
======
themattress
If it’s interesting content people are willing to put up with some less than
user friendly practices, I’d wager.

------
mean_gene_1976
I said the same thing. But this is hacker news. I mean, there are ways around
it mate.

